# How to install emergency brake T handle



## 68GTO80 (Dec 24, 2014)

How is a new T handle fitted to the emergency brake release rod?

Don


----------



## 68GTO80 (Dec 24, 2014)

I figured out how to do this and I will elaborate on everything I have learned so far tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

So how does one press this on without breaking it?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's swedged on from the factory, Your concerns about breaking it are reasonable since the Re-Pop plastic is nowhere near as strong as the OE.
You could try warming the bar and gently push/twist it on or possibly enlarge the hole on the handle and use some sort of epoxy?


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you GTO Jr. I drilled it out to a size to size fit, about .240", and used two part epoxy to secure. It's now there for the duration.

Before posting the question I tried pressing it on and noted a small crack appearing. I knew more efforts to press it into place would result in a broken non-functional part.


----------

